# High protein snacks



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Some of them are mini meals but still...

high protein snacks


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Good post, some people aren't sure what to snack on especially people new to bodybuilding also whats not there is Quark mixed with something like peanut butter or raspberries is a great protein snack


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I've always thought protein bars are a bit of a rip off? Or am I just being a bit tight? Surely the home made ones in the recipe section are just as good?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i go through a box of 24 cnp flapjacks a week, i love them and they are so easy


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I find bars are full of sugar ok once and awhile but no substitute for real food


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Myprotein cookies! Eating loads of them lately lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pork crackling is a good high protein snack too


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Myprotein cookies! Eating loads of them lately lol


what's the protein in one of them and while we're talking about bars have you ever seen the sh*t that's in a Maximuscle promax meal bar, a mate give me one and I couldn't believe whats in it or less of for the price. The only one I eat is Pure Protein bars from Asda £1.25 each with 20g of WHEY in it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1010AD said:


> what's the protein in one of them and while we're talking about bars have you ever seen the sh*t that's in a Maximuscle promax meal bar, a mate give me one and I couldn't believe whats in it or less of for the price. The only one I eat is Pure Protein bars from Asda £1.25 each with 20g of WHEY in it
> 
> View attachment 73955


37g of delicious protein per cookie.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 37g of delicious protein per cookie.


How many calories per cookie mate?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 37g of delicious protein per cookie.


just looked and it puts me off when I see just milk protein in the ingredients for £1.30 a cookie you'd think they would use whey that's why I like the pure protein bars I posted up, 20g whey for £1.25 and thats single price probably cheaper by the box


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Fridge raiders are a good snack.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

big ste said:


> How many calories per cookie mate?


Per 75g:

Energy: 1342kJ

Energy: 317kcal

Protein: 37.5g

Carbohydrate: 19.55g

(of which sugars): 7.32g

Fat: 9.93g

(of which saturates): 3.9g

Fibre: 1.4g

Sodium: 0.27mg

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/mybar-cookie


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

1010AD said:


> what's the protein in one of them and while we're talking about bars have you ever seen the sh*t that's in a Maximuscle promax meal bar, a mate give me one and I couldn't believe whats in it or less of for the price. The only one I eat is Pure Protein bars from Asda £1.25 each with 20g of WHEY in it
> 
> View attachment 73955


How do they taste? Whats the consistency like?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

damerush said:


> How do they taste? Whats the consistency like?


chewy not like most I've had which are like a brick. out of all I've tried which is quite a few these are now the only ones I'd buy. Asda and H&B sell them


----------



## i_lift (Feb 3, 2012)

1 OR 2 cup FAT FREE COTTAGE CHEESE WITH SOME NUTS.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Biltong - i have got through a kilo of the stuff in the past 3 weeks

pork scratchings on a naughty one

nuts also

mp cookies

fridge raiders if im stuck as well


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

copied :

Peanut butter protein bars

These make a great snack high in protein, although you will have to prepare them yourself. The best way is to prepare them over the weekend and make enough to last for the work week ahead. What you will need:

- 1 cup of cereals (Oat cereal is what I like the best)

- 1 cup of peanut butter

- 2-3 scoops of your favorite protein

- honey (just enough honey it can all stick together)

Mix it all together, put it into a pan and shape it into long bars. Put the pan in the fridge for an hour. Cut into snack-sized bars and wrap in tin foil. These should last you a few days.


----------

